# TransShifter - Fantasy/paranormal. .99 cents



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Two shape shifters compete with each other by imitating humans in difficult situations. This time they become soldiers and face combat. The loser is the first to give up and convert back into shifter form. Adelya impersonates a male soldier and grows tired of the game, but she does not want to lose again. When her platoon is attacked, a soldier's courage shows her there is more to being human than she realized. Soon she falls in love with him and is faced with a choice between an immortal existence or being with the man she loves.

TransShifter is a fantasy light romance.

This novelette is 11,500 words long. (52 pages in paperback)



http://www.amazon.com/TransShifter-ebook/dp/B005LDML9E


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cindy, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy and Ann.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just put it on Smashwords. Epub, PDF, and many other formats.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/90665


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Both books only .99 cents this month.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I grabbed my copy! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Katy.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm watching the world series tonight.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Is everyone ready for the holidays?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw Transhifter went free - congrats! Can't wait to read this one, I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, it's been fun giving it away. Wee!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

TransShifter can be borrowed through Amazon Prime. So can Vallar.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Having fun selling books today. Maybe everyone is inside reading thanks to the snow?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Adelya never thought she'd find herself wanting to be human. TRANSSHIFTER


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

A blog post about shapeshifters in science fiction: http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/2011/10/shapeshifters-are-so-fun.html


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

A sneak peek at the blurb for Vallar 2 http://bit.ly/zVQLVJ


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Free today.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cindy Borgne said:


> Free today.


Oh coolness! This sounds so interesting. Grabbing my copy now. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, and I really like your book covers.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Got nice 5 star review recently for this one.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

FREE TODAY!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

At 72K on the Vallar sequel. Hoping to add another 2K this weekend.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Now at 76K on the Vallar Sequel. Working on getting some beta readers...


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Still writing this lovely weekend.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Free today.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

86K on the Vallar Sequel....getting so close to a first draft!!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Free today.!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally finished the sequel to Seer of Mars and it's coming out in February.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Two shape shifters compete with each other by imitating humans in difficult situations. This time they become soldiers and face combat. The loser is the first to give up and convert back into shifter form. Adelya impersonates a male soldier and grows tired of the game, but she does not want to lose again. When her platoon is attacked, a soldier's courage shows her there is more to being human than she realized. Soon she falls in love with him and is faced with a choice between an immortal existence or being with the man she loves.

Free on Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/TransShifter-ebook/dp/B005LDML9E/

Enjoy!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Still Free


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Just letting everyone know it's free. Take it!


----------

